
Remembering Elizabeth Wurtzel, a Proudly Difficult Person - samclemens
https://www.thecut.com/2020/01/obituary-writer-elizabeth-wurtzel.html#_ga=2.118839755.319417448.1578604501-260754380.1520022068
======
bsanr2
One of those people I look at and think, "I wish I had the balls, I could get
so much done."

And I finally have an entry for the female column of my "List of Brilliant
Assholes Whose Assholery People Forgive Because They're Brilliant." Maybe we
_are_ making progress.

------
batt4good
I genuinely don't understand why we glorify people who act like this -
regardless of their gender, sexual orientation or race.

People like this harm others in their blind pursuit of what is later described
as "genius" \- and yet plenty of people attain similar success without harming
or wronging others in the process just sustaining an ego they associate with
success outcomes.

~~~
mc32
In a world seeking a path to justice we’d see men’s propensity for violence
trend towards the level of women’s, rather than women’s trajectory rising
toward that of men. The latter is not the equality justice should seek.

------
lordgrenville
David Foster Wallace's harrowing story "The Depressed Person" is supposedly
based on Wurzel. (I learned this from a HN comment!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12746364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12746364))

------
isoskeles
> She cycled, proudly, through jobs and agents and editors and publishers. She
> could treat people badly. She’d blow deadlines and be rude and endlessly
> dramatic. _More compassionate friends chalked it up, most of the time, to
> mental illness and drug addiction or understood it to be the collateral
> damage of her life force._

Please don't be this person.

